# Farbige Geflochtene



## Fynn_sh (25. September 2006)

Moin

habt ihr Erfahrungen mit versch. eingefärbten Geflochtenen gemacht? |kopfkrat 
Von der alten Dega X-Tron habe ich nicht viel gutes gehört, jedoch gibt es inzwischen ja auch andere wie z.B. die Penn Multicolor und die Quantum Energy Surf Braid.

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit den Schnüren oder könnt andere empfehlen?

Gruß
Fynn

ps: Ich suche seit ein paar Tagen einen Beitrag von Aga, wo er ein Bild von seinem Vorfach postet. 
Dort wird die Schlaufe ganz oben am Vorfach in den Cascadewirbel, an dem die Mundschnur befestigt ist, eingehängt. Besser kann ich die Montage jetzt nicht beschreiben.
Wenn evtl. jemand den Link bereit hat...


----------



## mb243 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Hi fynn-sh!

Die Quantum Energy Surf Braid ist meiner Meinung nach eine vernünftige Schnur! Ich habe Sie ein paar mal bei einem Bekannten geworfen - einfach genial!
Nur das, was wirklich abschreckt ist der Preis!!! #q 
*39 EUR*​
Kann es sein das Du Dich im Forum vertan hast!??? Aga hat eine Fotoserie seines Cascade-Doppelhaken-Vorfachs auf dieser Seite eingestellt! http://www.meeresangler.com


----------



## Fynn_sh (25. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Moin

danke für die Meinung :m 
Über den Preis kann ich bei meinem Händler ganz gut reden, daher würde das wohl auch nicht viel teurer als bsp. weise 300m Fireline werden.

Das Doppelhakenvorfach von Aga kannte ich gar nicht, ich bin der MEinung er hat hier mal ein Einhaken-Cascade Vorfach eingestellt. Werde aber mal auf der anderen gucken. Thx

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Palerado (25. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Das Einhakenmodell hat glaube wer anders beschrieben.
Es ist aber genau so wie das 2-Haken Teil, nur dass statt dem Wirbel mit der oberen Mundschnur eine Schlaufe geknotet wird die dann in den Cascade eingehangen wird.


----------



## Raubfischjäger (26. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Wir haben in Norge mit der 25er Fireline in den Farben Gelb und "Smoke" gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Preislich ging die noch.

#h Raubfischjäger#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

@mb243
Du mußt schon die Meter dazu sagen, z.B. für eine 1000m Spule wäre das doch ein guter Preis! :m


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Moin

die Quantum Surf Braid ist glaub ich 300m lang.

@Raubfischjäger
suche 'ne Schnur die alle 25m oder 50m ihre Farbe wechselt


----------



## Waldemar (26. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Ich hab die 16er von Penn.
Über die Wurfeigenschaften kann ich nix negatives sagen.
16,- Euro für 300m waren auch in ordnung.
Nur die Anordnung der Farben ist doof.
Auf grün folgt blau. Die Farben sind sich so ähnlich, daß man sie nachts beim angeln kaum auseinander halten kann.


----------



## meckpomm (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Moin

Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren mal die X-tron drauf, die war aber glaub ich platt. War auch nicht so lange auf meinen Spulen. Die dünneren Durchmesser gibt es nur auf den 300m spulen was das ganze etwas teurer macht als 100m von der Großspule. Dieses Jahr zieh ich die Penn Multicolor als 12er auf. Damit soll es dann richtig weit gehen. Eigentlich wäre es sogar sinnvoller wenn die schnur alle 10m ihr Farbe wechseln würde. Technisch dürfte das sicher machbar sein und viel mehr kosten kann das auch nicht.

MfG Rene


----------



## mb243 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @mb243
> Du mußt schon die Meter dazu sagen, z.B. für eine 1000m Spule wäre das doch ein guter Preis! :m



Hi AngelDet!

Klar! #q  Du hast recht nur einen Preis zu nennen ist ja relativ !#h 

Die spule bei meinem Tackle-Dealer ist mit 220m bespult!!! Deswegen fand ich es ja so teuer!!! #c


----------



## friggler (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*



Palerado schrieb:


> Das Einhakenmodell hat glaube wer anders beschrieben.
> _ Es ist aber genau so wie das 2-Haken Teil, nur dass statt dem Wirbel mit der oberen Mundschnur eine Schlaufe geknotet wird die dann in den Cascade eingehangen wird._



Ich verstehe das gerade nicht.. Hast Du einen Link oder ein Pic.?

Danke
Andreas


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

[editiert by Thomas9904, stell die Bilder hier ein, aber auf ein anderes Forum zu verlinken wo man sich zuerst registrieren muss, um die Bilder zu sehen ist unterste Schublade!!]

Das sind meine 4 Vorfächer mit den ich angel, kann man auch dank der Zeichnung ganz gut nachbauen...


----------



## Micky (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich suche seit ein paar Tagen einen Beitrag von Aga, wo er ein Bild von seinem Vorfach postet.
> Dort wird die Schlaufe ganz oben am Vorfach in den Cascadewirbel, an dem die Mundschnur befestigt ist, eingehängt. Besser kann ich die Montage jetzt nicht beschreiben.
> Wenn evtl. jemand den Link bereit hat...


 
Kannst auch mal [editiert by Thomas9904, stell die Bilder hier ein, aber auf ein anderes Forum zu verlinken wo man sich zuerst registrieren muss, um die Bilder zu sehen ist unterste Schublade!!] gucken! Das sind annähernd die gleichen Vorfächer *(mit Bild)* von Marcel1409, jedoch *MIT* Klemmhülse hinter dem Caskadewirbel. Nach dieser Vorlage baue ich meine Vorfächer auch ! #6 

Aga baut seine Vorfächer *OHNE* Klemmhülse, hat er auch gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. 

Einige andere Angler hatten Probleme MIT Klemmhülse, weil die Vorfächer an der Stelle rissen, aber ich prügel meine Vorfächer immer wie eine besengte Sau raus und an DER STELLE ist mir noch NIE ein Vorfach gerissen!


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Danke ihr beiden :m

Gibts die Quantum Surf Braid gar nicht als 12er? Ich meine sie mal irgendwo als 12er gesehen zu haben, im Net finde ich aber nur 15er - 25er. Die 15er scheint mir schon wieder zu dick zu sein.

@meckpomm
hast du die Penn Schnur denn shconmal geworfen oder ist es nur eine Vermutung von dir, dass sich die Schnur so gut wirft?


----------



## Marcel1409 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

@ Fynn

Die Quantum find ich absolut kagge!!! Die Schnur an sich ist ganz vernünftig aber die Einfärbung ist voll daneben!!! Alle 10 m ne andere Farbe und zusätzlich jeder Meter markiert... Auf wieviel Meter man letztendlich fischt kann man eigentlich gar nicht erkennen...


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

...und dann hat die Schnur wahrscheinlich auch nur 4 oder 5 Grundfarben? |kopfkrat 
Bei 4 Grundfarben wäre das echt schon ein bischen verwirrend wenn die Farbe zum dritten mal durchläuft :q


----------



## meckpomm (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Moin

Ich hab die Penn- schnur schon bestellt, aber wie gesagt noch nicht auf meiner Rolle gehabt. Ich geh ganz einfach mal davon aus das man damit weit werfen kann, ansonsten von der rolle in den Gelben Sack werd ich wohl noch schaffen. Anfang Okt. wenn ich das erst mal im Meer gefischt hab damit weiss ich mehr.

@Marcel: Auf den Meter die Weite hinzubekommen, wird bestimmt nicht so einfach, aber sonne Rinne sollte man schon halbwegs treffen können. 
Die Wurfweite anhand der Kraft oder Erfahrung abzuschätzen haut ohnehin nicht hin, meine Erfahrung sagt, das 80% der Leute sich dabei selbstüberschätzen. 

MfG Rene


----------



## meckpomm (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Das Problem mit den 4 grundfarben hab ich jetzt auch immer wenn ich 300m weit werfe... Am besten schreibst du dir dann die Meterzahlen in großen Nummern auf die Schnur :q

Die Dega hatte vier Farben.


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den 4 grundfarben hab ich jetzt auch immer wenn ich 300m weit werfe... Am besten schreibst du dir dann die Meterzahlen in großen Nummern auf die Schnur :q
> 
> Die Dega hatte vier Farben.



Bei der Dega waren die Abschnitte aber auch 25m, bei der Quantum gerade mal 10m.
D.H. bei 120m wird die erste Farbe das dritte mal durchkommen.

Na gut...wenn ich es mir recht überlege. So schlimm isses nun auch nicht :q 

Aber ich nehme an, dass der Preis wegen den vielen Farben so hoch ist |gr:


----------



## meeresdrachen (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Hallo Angelfreunde,



> D.H. bei 120m wird die erste Farbe das dritte mal durchkommen


 
könnt ihr mir bitte mal verraten,wie ihr das bei Dunkelheit
feststellt?
Habe auf meiner neuen Rolle jetzt auch so eine eingefärbte
Schnur drauf.Alle 25m eine andere Farbe.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## meckpomm (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Echt die Quantum hat alle 10m? dann müsst ich mir ja eigentlich die holen, weil die genau das ist was ich suche!


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*



meeresdrachen schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am Besten ist, wenn du die Farbreihenfolge erstmal auswendig lernst.
Bei meiner alten wars so:
Weiß, blau, rot, gelb und dann ging's wieder von vorne los. 

Wenn du jetzt full pull geworfen hast und bsp. weise die blaue Schnur gerade oben hast, kannst du dir ja eigentlich denken das sie das 2te mal da ist.
Ob man jetzt zwischen 25m und 50m oder zwischen 125m und 150m geworfen hat, kann man ja eigentlich abschätzen :q


----------



## Agalatze (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*



Micky schrieb:


> Kannst auch mal [editiert by Thomas9904,  @ Marcel1409: stell die Bilder hier ein, aber auf ein anderes Forum zu verlinken wo man sich zuerst registrieren muss, um die Bilder zu sehen ist unterste Schublade!!] gucken! Das sind annähernd die gleichen Vorfächer *(mit Bild)* von Marcel1409, jedoch *MIT* Klemmhülse hinter dem Caskadewirbel. Nach dieser Vorlage baue ich meine Vorfächer auch ! #6
> 
> Aga baut seine Vorfächer *OHNE* Klemmhülse, hat er auch gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht.
> 
> Einige andere Angler hatten Probleme MIT Klemmhülse, weil die Vorfächer an der Stelle rissen, aber ich prügel meine Vorfächer immer wie eine besengte Sau raus und an DER STELLE ist mir noch NIE ein Vorfach gerissen!


 
gute erfahrungen ist ja wohl untertrieben !!!
sind die besten vorfächer überhaupt.
die klemmhülse ist meiner meinung nach völlig überflüssig !!
oder erkläre mir mal den sinn micky !
und vor allem welche erfahrungen du OHNE klemmhülse hast :m


----------



## Palerado (27. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Dieses Thema geistert jetzt glaube in allen Foren rum oder?


----------



## mb243 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*



Agalatze schrieb:


> die klemmhülse ist meiner meinung nach völlig überflüssig !!
> oder erkläre mir mal den sinn micky !
> und vor allem welche erfahrungen du OHNE klemmhülse hast :m



Moin all!
Moin aga!

Soooooo, auch auf den Verdacht hin, daß ich jetzt "Ärger" mit Aga kriege, schreibe ich mal *meine* gestrigen Erfahrungen mit dem Cascade-Vorfach *ohne* Klemmhülse hier nieder!

Ich habe mir gestern mittag mal wieder 5 neue Casacade-Vorfächer gebaut und wollte eigentlich wie immer, die Klemmhülse setzten! Da viel mir aber diese Diskussion hier ein und deswegen habe ich es mal *ohne* weitergeknüpft! 
Gestern so gegen 17.30 Uhr  dann in Schönhagen angekommen! Absoluter Ententeich - aber auflaufendes Wasser = relativ starke Strömung!
Ich nun frohen Mutes die "neuen" Vorfächer angetüddelt und raus damit!
Wie gesagt, daß Wasser drückte recht stark. Da ich mit geflochtener fischte - ruckelte und zuckelte die Rutenspitze wie verrückt bei der Strömung. Ich wollte ja auf Platte los und so konnte ich einen größeren Bereich absuchen!
Nach einiger Zeit die Montage (leider ohne Fisch) wieder reingeholt und erstmal sparsam gekuckt! 
- Das untere Vorfach, welches ja nun "frei" lief hat sich 4376 Mal mit dem oberen vertüddelt! Kann passieren - dachte ich ! Enttüddelt und wieder raus damit! Nach 10 minuten das gleiche Spiel! Alles wieder vertüddelt und so langsam aber sicher war ich ein bisschen genervt! Ich habe dann einfach mal das alte Cascade (*mit*) Klemmhülse rausgeholt und rangemacht! Wieder raus !- ruckel - zuckel ! Das "alte" Vorfach schleifte genauso über den Sand wie das "neue"! Nach 10 Minuten (immer noch ohne Fisch :r ) wieder reingeholt und siehe  da: alles gut ! #h  Keine Vertüddelungen - kein gar nix!
Kann ja Zufall sein - dachte ich! Wieder raus damit ! Das gleiche Spiel nach etwa 10 Minuten wieder! Alles in Ordnung ! Die zweite Rute nebenan natürlich auch weiterhin kontrolliert - leider waren da imme rnur Verhedderungen und Schnursalat! #q 

Also: 
*Meiner* "Erfahrung" nach, ist das Cascade ohne Klemmhülse bei Seitenströmung nicht brauchbar, da das untere Vorfach immer ganz nach oben rutscht und sich (bei mir zumindest!) immer mit dem oberen kurzfristig "verheiratet"! 

Fazit:

Ich werde meine Cascade-Doppel-Haken-Vorfächer fortan nur noch *mit Klemmhülse* anfertigen, da ich so einfach weniger Schwierigkeiten habe und meine Zeit (z.B. bei Seitenströmung) nicht mit Puhlerei verbringen möchte!
Letztendlich muss es aber jeder selber erst erproben - aber das sind nunmal meine Erfahrungen!


----------



## Micky (28. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*



Agalatze schrieb:


> gute erfahrungen ist ja wohl untertrieben !!!
> sind die besten vorfächer überhaupt.
> die klemmhülse ist meiner meinung nach völlig überflüssig !!
> oder erkläre mir mal den sinn micky !
> und vor allem welche erfahrungen du OHNE klemmhülse hast :m



Ich glaube den Sinn die Vorfächer MIT KLEMMHÜLSE zu bauen und was das für Folgen haben KANN (nicht muss) hat MB243 in seinem Posting ausführlich geschildert, von daher halte ich Aga´s Aussage "sind die besten Vorfächer überhaupt" für etwas übertrieben. Für Aga sind es die besten Vorfächer, OHNE FRAGE, und das ist auch gut so, denn nicht ohne Grund ist er mit seinen Vorfächern und seiner Erfahrung einer der erfolgreichsten Meeresangler in Deutschland !!!

MEINE wenigen Erfahrungen die ich mit Vorfächern OHNE Klemmhülse (das waren die Vorfächer die ich mal von Aga zum testen bekommen habe) gemacht habe, decken sich mit denen von MB243. Die Vorfächer waren zwar nicht jedes mal vertüdelt, aber doch im Vergleich häufiger als bei denen MIT Klemmhülse. Deswegen habe ich mich dann dafür entschieden sämtliche Vorfächer nach dem "MARCY PRINZIP" zu basteln.

In Aga´s Augen mag die Klemmhülse überflüssig sein, ICH denke eben NICHT so, und der eine oder andere wird entweder auch meiner Meinung sein, oder aber Aga zustimmen. #h 

So hat eben JEDER SEINE Ansichten, wäre ja auch langweilig wenn wir alle gleicher Meinung wären :m


----------



## friggler (28. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

@Micky MB Marcel und Aga
Bei dem Vorfach wie Marcel es baut ist doch eine Perle-Klemmhülse-Perle Kombination und dann der Caskade montiert. Die Klemmhülse mit der unteren Perle  verhindert dass der Seitenarm bis zum Lift hochrutschen kann.
Ich binde mir die Vorfächer auch ohne Klemmhülse, statt dessen ersetze Ich die Klemmhülse durch einen Fadenstopper. Der verhindert auch zuverlässig dass der Seitenarm am Caskade (durch die Strömung) bis zum Liftarm  hochrutschen kann.
Wenn am Liftarm ein grösserer Fisch hängt wird der Stopper mit Cascade zwar nach untern gedrückt (Der Lift funzt somit besser-und den Faden-Stopper kann man ja leicht wieder hochschieben). Wenn man ganz darauf verzichtet ist ein Tüddel vorprogrammiert-oder?

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob Ich es richtig verstanden habe deshalb die Frage:
MB243 und Micky oder Aga - sind Perle-Klemmhülse-Perle bei euch komplett weggelassen???
D.H. zwischen dem Wirbel, an den die Hauptschnur kommt, und dem Caskade ist nichts?? 

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## meeresdrachen (28. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Hallo Fynn sh,

danke für deinen Tipp.So werde ich es 
machen.Opa ist noch lernfähig!
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Agalatze (28. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*



mb243 schrieb:


> Moin all!
> Moin aga!
> 
> Soooooo, auch auf den Verdacht hin, daß ich jetzt "Ärger" mit Aga kriege, schreibe ich mal *meine* gestrigen Erfahrungen mit dem Cascade-Vorfach *ohne* Klemmhülse hier nieder!
> ...


 
kann mir das echt nichtb erklären wieso das vertüddelt ?!?!??!
ich fische auch bei starker seitenströmung damit und habe keine probleme....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

[editiert by Thomas9904, Marcel1409: stell die Bilder hier ein, aber auf ein anderes Forum zu verlinken wo man sich zuerst registrieren muss, um die Bilder zu sehen ist unterste Schublade!!]

Das sind meine 4 Vorfächer mit den ich angel, kann man auch dank der Zeichnung ganz gut nachbauen...[/QUOTE]

Moin Marcel,
wenn du den Boardies deine Vorfächer zeigen möchtest wäre es ganz nett wenn du sie hier auch im Original reinstellst. Dein Link hat für mich einen sehr faden Beigeschmack. Ich kann sie nemlich nicht sehen wenn ich nicht registriert bin. 
Auch solltest du wissen das Links zu anderen Foren unerwünscht sind erst recht wenn da dann gleich steht das man sich registrieren muß um überhaupt was zu sehen.


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. September 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Moin

am Besten werde ich das Vorfach mal mit und mal ohne Klemmhülse testen und so meine eigenen Erfahrungen machen :m 

Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Zahlreiche Beteiligung an meinem Thread #6 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## meckpomm (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Moin

Um Nochmal zu ursprünglichen Thema zurückzukommen. Hab mir die Penn Multicolor jetzt auf meine Rollen gezogen. Die schnur wirkt recht dick und mach nicht den eindruck einer 0,12er... Ausserdem ist sie platt. Vom eindruck bin ich ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht und wenn sich nicht viel ändert, dann wird die schnur recht schnell wieder von der Rolle weichen müssen...

MfG Rene


----------



## Pixelschreck (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*

Moin moin!

Ich benutze seit Jahren die Fireline in Süss und Salzwasser. Einige andere Geflochtene hab ich ausprobiert aber keine gefunden die an die Fireline heranreicht. Der Vorteil der Schnur liegt in der Beschichtung, dadurch wird sie einigermassen abriebfest und die Filamente bleiben an Ort und Stelle. Ich habe schon geflochtene Schnüre zerstört nur in dem ich einen Gummistopper verschoben habe. Dadurch hatten sich die Filamente innerhalb des Geflechts stark verschoben und kleine Schlaufen gebildet. Übrigens pflege ich die Schnüre in dem ich sie über einen Filz mit ein wenig Vaseline ziehe. Die lange Haltbarkeit der Schnur gleicht den recht hohen Preis nach meiner Einschätzung wieder aus. 

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> . Übrigens pflege ich die Schnüre in dem ich sie über einen Filz mit ein wenig Vaseline ziehe.



Wie oft machst du das denn? #c 

@meckpomm
danke für deinen Beitrag. Sowas habe ich bei dem Preis auch schon fast erwartet... #t


----------



## Pixelschreck (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Farbige Geflochtene*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wie oft machst du das denn? #c


 
Je nach Bedarf, so etwa 2 mal im Jahr die ganze Schnur und wenn die letzten Meter stumpf und faserig werden gehe ich mal mit dem kleinen Stückchen Vaseline-Filz aus der Angekiste drüber. Wenig ist hier viel, die Schnur soll ja nicht zu stark auftreiben und lediglich geschmeidig bleiben.
Es sollte aber schon reine Vaseline aus der Apotheke sein weil die geruchsneutral ist und keine agressiven oder verklebenden Zusätze enthält.
Petri Heil!
Jens


----------

